# The long, ongoing, weight loss, journey...



## Carol Robinson (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi folks, 
I started losing weight around January 2015, my starting weight was an incredibly awful 21st 11lbs and at 5' 1" and with fibromyalgia my mobility proved to be extremely difficult and painful.  Seems like my weight had begun to drop due to my development of un-detected diabetes type 2. Through the rest of the year it kep dropping off without much effort on my part, which was very pleasing,  but highly unusual for me,  as losing weight has always been very difficult.  By the time Christmas arrived and my annual bp check was due, I had lost about 2 and a half stone. I had my annual review on 21st December 2015, bp under control and urine specimen ok.. I went away thinking, oh well that's that for another 12 months. On Christmas eve, I got a call from the receptionist at my gp surgery, instead of just saying.. the doctor would like to see you as soon as possible about your results.. she said the doctor would like to see you about your diabetes!!!! My WHAT now?!  As you might guess all through the two week of "festivities" I didn't feel festive in any way! My anxiety levels hit the roof, I had no idea how bad it was, I felt terribly depressed and dispondent. The first appointment I could get in the new year was 13th January,  I saw the nurse and immediately following,  the doctor. Neither of them filled me with much information as to how to manage this new life long condition,  I already had fibromyalgia, another life long condition,  and the thought of this now was very daunting and I wasn't coping well emotionally.  All my gp said was.. Here's a website, go away and read as much as you can and come back and see me, when you have an idea of how you want to manage your condition!  He gave me the address for the Scottish diabetes website called, my diabetes my way. 
It was helpful, with videos and information,  but I felt so alone and kind of just abandoned,  like I did after my fibromyalgia diagnosis.. I just thought, well.. here we go, I don't think that I am much longer for this world! 
Then after doing some more research,  I found diabetes.co.uk. where I found a mountain of information which helped me so much more than my gp of practice nurse have. 
I live in a remote part of the Scottish Highlands and the availability of many things is severely limited,  I would have to travel about 100 miles to get to any kind of regular clinics in Inverness. That's not practical for me, with my problems, travelling is difficult.  
I have been extremely determined to get my diabetes under control and have researched and continue to research as much as I can.  
I had my 3 month review on 4th April,  and I was delighted with my results, which have dropped considerable from a hba1c of 53 in December,  to 43 this week. My cholesterol has dropped from 6.1 to 4.4, although my Triglycerides still need to be a lot lower. They only dropped slightly from 2.3 to 2.1
And my weight... well today, I am 16st 11lbs, making me 5 stones lighter than in January 2015.
I still have a very long weight loss journey ahead, but I am really feeling like I am going in the right direction now, and I am determined to get the rest of the excessive weight off, I am still classes as morbidly obese... I am a work in progress  
Watch this space..


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 9, 2016)

Forgot to say.. if any readers are in Scotland and not been informed about www.mydiabetesmyway it is well worth registration,  as you can access all your diabetes notes, add your own goals, as well as get a lot of information from the videos etc. ☺


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2016)

That's a terrific achievement Carol - well done!  Sorry to hear you were left stumbling around for information after diagnosis. It's sadly often the case that GPs are very poor at communicating the news or offering any practical advice - in my opinion, this is unforgivable and shameful. 

Good to see that you are managing to turn things around so well  Big congratulations on that superb reduction in HbA1c and cholesterol levels!


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> That's a terrific achievement Carol - well done!  Sorry to hear you were left stumbling around for information after diagnosis. It's sadly often the case that GPs are very poor at communicating the news or offering any practical advice - in my opinion, this is unforgivable and shameful.
> 
> Good to see that you are managing to turn things around so well  Big congratulations on that superb reduction in HbA1c and cholesterol levels!


Many thanks ☺ I have been doing my best to stick to lchf eating, and pushing myself to be as mobile as I can bare.. Depending on the day, and how my fibromyalgia is. I find it difficult with having fibromyalgia as well, it's affected by so many things! Mainly weather and stress for me, but there are so many triggers, it's a ridiculous condition!  Rolls eyes..


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 9, 2016)

You have done a great job Carol - well done to you!  I have arthritis in my knees so getting about is not as easy as it once was and coupled with an underactive thyroid I struggle to have the energy to move some days.

Keep on keeping on and once day we will both succeed


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 9, 2016)

I wish "My Diabetes My Way" or equivalent were rolled out by NHS England.


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 9, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> I wish "My Diabetes My Way" or equivalent were rolled out by NHS England.


I must admit to being quite shocked at being able to keep an eye on my notes! I can see all my results, retinopathy, feet, bloods, weight, etc.. 
I agree it should be made available for all!


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 9, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> You have done a great job Carol - well done to you!  I have arthritis in my knees so getting about is not as easy as it once was and coupled with an underactive thyroid I struggle to have the energy to move some days.
> 
> Keep on keeping on and once day we will both succeed



That's not so good then, for you Lynn.. sounds like you can associate with my mobility issues?! It's hard going isn't it?  But it's got to be done, so.. hey ho, I have to up the pain meds and just hope that in time the more weight I lose the better? Well, that's what the pain clinic suggests.. to be honest, I have found that weight loss has actually made my pain more intense!  Crazy huh?!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 9, 2016)

I have just had my Levo increased to 150 and am assured by the Dr that I will be feeling much better very soon.  Not sure if it is psychosomatic or not but after only 3 days in the increased dose I think I might be feeling a bit perkier!  Bet if I set out on a walk I end up ringing DH to come and fetch me in the car! 

Think I will leave that for another day


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 9, 2016)

I


Lynn Davies said:


> I have just had my Levo increased to 150 and am assured by the Dr that I will be feeling much better very soon.  Not sure if it is psychosomatic or not but after only 3 days in the increased dose I think I might be feeling a bit perkier!  Bet if I set out on a walk I end up ringing DH to come and fetch me in the car!
> 
> Think I will leave that for another day


Hope it keeps heading in a positive direction for you Lynn, hugs x


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 9, 2016)

Well done Carol, sounds like you're doing incredibly well, despite not having a great deal of useful guidance (not an uncommon story sadly).  I hope you continue to get such fab results.  Oh and well done with the weight loss, that's no picnic either


----------



## Superheavy (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Carol,

Really inspiration stuff with the success that you have had already. I can only imagine how tough it has been with fibromyalgia also incorporated, but it is a superb result in what you have achieved. Your discipline and diet management must be very good, keep up the good work, and keep managing your condition as best you can.


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 9, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Really inspiration stuff with the success that you have had already. I can only imagine how tough it has been with fibromyalgia also incorporated, but it is a superb result in what you have achieved. Your discipline and diet management must be very good, keep up the good work, and keep managing your condition as best you can.


Thanks Superheavy, I  still have panicky days and often think, what the hell am I going to eat today! I try and prepare foods in advance,  always have a good stock of babybels in the fridge to grab when/if I get peckish, which I often do 
I think the things I miss the most are potatoes and bread. But hey ho.. it has to be, even burgen spikes me into orbit I am still  trying loads of different lchf recipes, in an effort to give myself a bigger range of foods! It's so easy to get fed up with food isn't it?!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 9, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> It's so easy to get fed up with food isn't it?!



Very easy indeed!

I have problems with Bergen bread as well but the Lidl protein rolls are brilliant!


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 9, 2016)

Hmm.. Haven't tried those yet.. next trip out I feel a visit to lidl coming on


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> I have just had my Levo increased to 150 and am assured by the Dr that I will be feeling much better very soon.  Not sure if it is psychosomatic or not but after only 3 days in the increased dose I think I might be feeling a bit perkier!  Bet if I set out on a walk I end up ringing DH to come and fetch me in the car!
> 
> Think I will leave that for another day


Glad you are feeling "Perkier" Lynn. I don't know if I have the psychosomatic thing going on, but when I used to forget thyroxine, by about 2 I felt sludgy, tired etc


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> Forgot to say.. if any readers are in Scotland and not been informed about www.mydiabetesmyway it is well worth registration,  as you can access all your diabetes notes, add your own goals, as well as get a lot of information from the videos etc. ☺


I'm waiting for my password carol, but it's taken a while


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

Carolg said:


> I'm waiting for my password carol, but it's taken a while


Hi Carol ☺ I think it took about 3 wks for my letter to come through.. 
It's good to be able to keep an eye on your progress, without having to speak to the dr's receptionist for blood results. I know that if the results were not so good, the gp would want to see me, but this way.. I don't feel that I am being a pest, as the medics, and their receptionists, have made me feel in the past  
What is it with dr's receptionists? "almost" every one I have ever had the misfortune to have to speak to, have an attitude!  And... I  don't mean a nice one! Jings! I  sometimes think that I should apologize for being ill


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> Hi Carol ☺ I think it took about 3 wks for my letter to come through..
> It's good to be able to keep an eye on your progress, without having to speak to the dr's receptionist for blood results. I know that if the results were not so good, the gp would want to see me, but this way.. I don't feel that I am being a pest, as the medics, and their receptionists, have made me feel in the past
> What is it with dr's receptionists? "almost" every one I have ever had the misfortune to have to speak to, have an attitude!  And... I  don't mean a nice one! Jings! I  sometimes think that I should apologize for being ill


Here's what happened once when a poor, unwitting person tried to return a sharps bin to her surgery....:

*The Rude Receptionists*
‘I’ve filled up my sharps bin, can I give it to you?’
‘I’m not sure if we take them, I don’t think that we do!
I’ll just wait for Elsie, till she’s done on the phone,
I don’t want to make the decision alone.’

‘Ah look! See, she’s finished – Elsie, what do you think?
If we took in this sharps bin, would they kick up a stink?’
‘No, I don’t think we take them, we ought to ask Kate…
I don’t think she’s here yet, she’s coming in late.’

‘Do you think you could come back when there’s more of us here?
We can’t make the decision, I know it sounds queer.
It’s more than our job’s worth! When we got employed
We were told all the things we’re supposed to avoid.’

‘Like being efficient, polite and at ease,
We’re supposed to ignore you and do as we please.
And if you get angry and kick up a fuss,
We’ll tell all and sundry that you wear a truss!’

‘And if you should happen to come in here ill
We’ll make you stand waiting – it gives us a thrill!
There’ll be no appointments if you need to be seen –
We’re supposed to be grumpy, obstructive and mean.’

‘Could you move to the side please? I think I saw Kate!
Perhaps you’d move quicker if you lost some of that weight!
Ah Kate! Can you tell me before you go in,
Do you ever remember us taking a bin?’

‘I don’t think we take them.’ ‘No, that’s what I thought.’
‘Be patient now, madam, please don’t get distraught!’
‘Perhaps if we rang up Elaine in supplies?’
‘She might not have time – she’s up to her eyes!’

‘Oh please will you take it? I’ve been here an hour!
Perhaps I could talk to someone with more power?’
‘There’s Dr. Fitzmichael, I think he will know…
Too late – that’s his Volvo! I just saw it go!’

‘Well…perhaps we could take it, and when he gets back
We’ll find out if that’s why Janine got the sack…
No! Don’t pass it over! I might get infections!
We have to take care with all our collections!’

‘Elsie, pass me those gloves, and Kate - you watch out!
You have to be careful with addicts about!
That is why you’ve got this? Because you take drugs?
I wouldn’t let your type drink out of our mugs!’

‘Now, pass it me slowly, are you sure it’s tight shut?
Imagine of one of those stuck in my foot!
Goodbye! No, you’re welcome – I hope that you’ve learned
We’d rather this wasn’t where your bins are returned…!’


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Here's what happened once when a poor, unwitting person tried to return a sharps bin to her surgery....:
> 
> *The Rude Receptionists*
> ‘I’ve filled up my sharps bin, can I give it to you?’
> ...


Haha.. sounds about right, well done with that poem!
Our practice nurse gave me a small sharps bin in January, and said it's going to take you at least a year to fill this, but here you go! Well, if I  hadn't been testing and doing my best to eat to my meter readings, then yes, that would probably be the case! However, it's not got an awful lot of space left in it now... and after reading your great poem... I am kind of dreading taking it in for an exchange!  Can't wait to see the receptionists faces though   my bad


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 16, 2016)

Weigh day... so, this morning I weighed in at 16st 9lbs. Another 2lbs down from last Saturday


----------



## Superheavy (Apr 16, 2016)

Good work Carol - it doesn't always come off quickly - but as long as it's still coming off then you're still making progress. Keep up the good work!


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 17, 2016)

@Carol Robinson - As a matter of interest, how has your fibromyalgia been since both your trimming up began and getting your diabetes into an excellent place?

I have a friend with fibromyalgia who has some interesting times with her diet.


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 17, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> @Carol Robinson - As a matter of interest, how has your fibromyalgia been since both your trimming up began and getting your diabetes into an excellent place?
> 
> I have a friend with fibromyalgia who has some interesting times with her diet.


My mobility, stiffness, fatigue and usual pain levels are all pretty much the same to be honest, I find that I have to push myself to move more, which increases my pain levels. The only slight improvement I can say is that my IBS (part of being under the fibromyalgia umbrella) has eased a little.  But I don't know if that's due to weight loss or medication. My fibromyalgia has always been classes as chronic, I know folks have different levels of fibro, I would hope that those less affected, might get better results?! But, I maybe just hopeful... Fibromyalgia is a real pain! Literally,  and not just in the arse


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 20, 2016)

Hmm.. had a couple of "really" bad fibro days, not much mobility at all, intense pain, and, probably eaten a few more calories than I had planned, food is always such a comfort eh?!  So.. I thought I would have an extra weigh in this morning to see how much damage I have done... but,   shockingly I am 16st 7lbs, 2 lbs down. I have made sure that I have kept my fluids up too! Not complaining at all


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> Hmm.. had a couple of "really" bad fibro days, not much mobility at all, intense pain, and, probably eaten a few more calories than I had planned, food is always such a comfort eh?!  So.. I thought I would have an extra weigh in this morning to see how much damage I have done... but,   shockingly I am 16st 7lbs, 2 lbs down. I have made sure that I have kept my fluids up too! Not complaining at all


A nice surprise Carol, especially when you were expecting the worst!


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 29, 2016)

16st 5lbs today. Another 2lbs down, really low carbing this week, and yet my bg has been consistently slightly higher! I wonder if I  could improve the bg by asking my gp for another metformin 500mg in the morning,  instead of just one in the evening?  I  still have an awfy lot of weight to go get too.. and I am also wondering if an extra metformin will help my appetite drop a little more? What do you folks think?  I am kind of anxious about asking my gp, he might not be willing to give more meds when my hba1c is already so much better than at the end of December 2015?!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2016)

Perhaps you could ask your GP if you could try for a month on an increased dose? It's not an expensive medication, nor is it likely to cause problems if your levels could still do with an extra little nudge.


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks @Northerner  I will get an appt booked after the BH is by, I am supposed to be seeing my DSN for the first time, sometime soon too, so if my gp says no.. (as he's no specialist in diabetes at all) then maybe the DSN might be more likely to say it's not a bad idea? I think I heard someone say that DSN's are allowed to RX too? Is this true?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> Thanks @Northerner  I will get an appt booked after the BH is by, I am supposed to be seeing my DSN for the first time, sometime soon too, so if my gp says no.. (as he's no specialist in diabetes at all) then maybe the DSN might be more likely to say it's not a bad idea? I think I heard someone say that DSN's are allowed to RX too? Is this true?


Might depend on her actual qualification, although even if it was just a recommendation you would expect your GP to act on it, given that she knows more than him!


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 29, 2016)

Ah, right... she has to know more about it than him, I reckon that if I had seen her at diagnosis, she wouldn't have just given me a website address and sent me on my way   
Maybe, I will just wait until I see her to ask about this?! Better to talk to the organ grinder, than the monkey  hehe


----------

